# How much insulin is too much?...



## Dark Prowler (Jun 20, 2013)

Currently administering 20iu of NovoRapid per day; 10iu in the AM, followed by 10iu in the PM.

Is there a generally accepted amount you wouldn't go beyond each day?


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

depends on you, type on slin and a number of personal factors, BF, goals...so many things....

what are you trying to achieve.....whats your BF, whats your carb intake,


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

*
When you wake up in the morgue you may have overdone it slightly.
*


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

im almost certain the entirety of this forum doesnt need more than 20iu per day

if things arnt moving the way you'd like them to then look at:

calories
training
AAS
rest

increasing the slin dosage would be near the bottom of the list of things to adjust


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

swole troll said:


> im almost certain the entirety of this forum doesnt need more than 20iu per day
> 
> if things arnt moving the way you'd like them to then look at:
> 
> ...


 I don't know man. I go hypo at 6iu with 15g carbs per iu. I'm just very sensitive. Have had numerous conversation with my GP and it seems I'm just very sensitive. Even getting to 20iu would be a nightmare for me and that's when everything is perfect!!

Totally agree with looking at all other aspects first though.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Dave_shorts said:


> I don't know man. I go hypo at 6iu with 15g carbs per iu. I'm just very sensitive. Have had numerous conversation with my GP and it seems I'm just very sensitive. Even getting to 20iu would be a nightmare for me and that's when everything is perfect!!
> 
> Totally agree with looking at all other aspects first though.


 I agree

Personally I don't really see that much (if any) of this forum needs to go over 10iu per day let alone in one shot

I can only think of a few of the bigger lads that might be able to benefit from a larger slin dose over say just increasing their gear


----------



## Magsimus (Aug 14, 2014)

You're supposed to tailor your slin dosage to suit your carb intake, not the other way round. However, when I first started using novorapid I just banged in a load and made sure I had enough carbs to cover me. Having said that, I did start low at 4ius and work up to 15ius over the week. Plus I was running the 2-shake-1-meal protocol at the time which is far more forgiving. I didn't venture over 15ius as I thought that was pretty excessive.

I think Jordan Peters uses 15ius novorapid post-workout, but he's a knowledgeable pro with a lot more mass so makes more sense him doing that than anyone on here. Plus he's a big advocate of huge post-workout meals so, again, he's covered carb wise.

If you want higher dose slin, maybe switch to longer-acting stuff like Insulatard or Lantus (but even then I wouldn't go over 30ius a day).


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

there is no one on this forum with the muscle base to use more than 10iu a day


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> there is no one on this forum with the muscle base to use more than 10iu a day


 Well that's offensive. Hahahahahaha


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dave_shorts said:


> Well that's offensive. Hahahahahaha


 i include myself in that comment 

i see so many guys talk about 20+iu of long acting insulin plus short acting around training yet not understanding the mechanics around insulin and the very fact you just do not need this much.....but more is better right 

would love to see the physiques before and after of all these guys, i have asked this before but no one took me up on the suggestion to show pictures??


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> i include myself in that comment
> 
> i see so many guys talk about 20+iu of long acting insulin plus short acting around training yet not understanding the mechanics around insulin and the very fact you just do not need this much.....but more is better right
> 
> would love to see the physiques before and after of all these guys, i have asked this before but no one took me up on the suggestion to show pictures??


 It's the same with everything though I think. My generation are mostly lazy and will do anything for a quick fix.....but I digress!!

Funny thing about the pictures though. Ha


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dave_shorts said:


> It's the same with everything though I think. My generation are mostly lazy and will do anything for a quick fix.....but I digress!!
> 
> Funny thing about the pictures though. Ha


 yea isnt it?


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

Pscarb said:


> there is no one on this forum with the muscle base to use more than 10iu a day


 I watched a video with Milos stating he had Nasser on 20iu pre & 20iu post & if he trained twice a day then the same protocol again.

Nasser was a mass monster mind you & no doubt he pushed everything to the limit.

& no I'm not comparing the mere mortals to Nasser either


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

gymfreak2010 said:


> I watched a video with Milos stating he had Nasser on 20iu pre & 20iu post & if he trained twice a day then the same protocol again.
> 
> Nasser was a mass monster mind you & no doubt he pushed everything to the limit.
> 
> & no I'm not comparing the mere mortals to Nasser either


 but this is the point Nasser a huge bodybuilder with a huge muscle mass was on 40iu and he trained twice a day then you have guys on this and other forums taking near that much if not more and is 200lbs if not less its just stupid and shows a real lack of understanding of how to use insulin.

i have 4 clients who are over 300lbs in the off season and compete at 265-280lbs and they are using 2-6iu max 3-4 days a week and they are growing but then they use it for growth not just to get a pump lol


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

Pscarb said:


> but this is the point Nasser a huge bodybuilder with a huge muscle mass was on 40iu and he trained twice a day then you have guys on this and other forums taking near that much if not more and is 200lbs if not less its just stupid and shows a real lack of understanding of how to use insulin.
> 
> i have 4 clients who are over 300lbs in the off season and compete at 265-280lbs and they are using 2-6iu max 3-4 days a week and they are growing but then they use it for growth not just to get a pump lol


 I know that you advocate insulin in small increments with food through out the day & not pre or post WO. as you have stated your reasons why many times on UK-M.

I'm sure Milos claimed that he was one of the first to experiment with insulin. He also said he had tried many protocols experimenting with carbs per IU.

I'm not trying insult you're intelligence, but why does Milos & so many other use / advocate pre & post with good results ? It can't all be down to sheep following.

I've spoken with a member on here & he said he tried the slin with 2-3 meals per day, but had much better results with larger doses pre & post.

It's a minefield mate !!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i don't take it as an insult

but you speak to anyone who has followed the type of protocol that Milos has created and they will tell you they followed it for a short time as it is negative to health, Jordan Peters who worked with Milos admitted in a Podcast that there is a reason most who have worked with Milos are no longer in the sport and that he would never follow the protocol again

what do we determine as results? a pump? actual muscle size? or just weight gain?

if you can use a small amount and get good results with no fat gain why use more insulin that could be negative to health?

plus i have never said Pre/Post will not work just that there is no benefit over any other time and Pre is dangerous due to its effect on the liver releasing insulin.


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

Pscarb said:


> i don't take it as an insult
> 
> but you speak to anyone who has followed the type of protocol that Milos has created and they will tell you they followed it for a short time as it is negative to health, Jordan Peters who worked with Milos admitted in a Podcast that there is a reason most who have worked with Milos are no longer in the sport and that he would never follow the protocol again
> 
> ...


 valid points & I agree

I like Jordan Peters, comes across as very humble, very knowledgeable.

Yes small amounts with results & no fat gain would be better no doubt, than any negative health issues.

Do you share JP's opinion on pre / intra & post shakes ?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i agree with a lot of Jordan says although he advocates post workout insulin i don't

i have done the PERI workout shakes and found the good for recovery but i don't insist on them especially pre and intra unless the person has a lot of carbs to get through as i prefer solid food over shakes.

i do agree on post workout whey shakes i think its stupid not to have at least 20g post workout


----------

